# Can anyone point to the exact location of this policy or have a copy of it?



## Amaylyn (Aug 20, 2021)

I've been scouring the team member handbook and the Code of Ethics but I've only seen reference to the guidelines and the not the actual policy. It's the one where you can't check out your family members or your friends if you're a cashier. I quit Target but a former TM was just threatened with termination for cashing out another TM because they were friendly with each other (they met at Target and were in a flirtationship when she was threatened, he received no reprimand). I don't have access to Workday/Workbench because my TM number is deactivated, so I sent her to the TM Handbook but it wasn't there, then I sent her to the Code of Ethics and it wasn't there, either. We want to see how specific it gets. Now, we've asked HR but that conversation went like:

"Where's the written policy?"
"Tell me the situation."
"We just wanna know what section is it under?"
"Understood. You should check with your team lead."

So that's how that went. Everyone I ask just says to look it up but we have and we can't find it. Anyone have a pic? A copy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 20, 2021)

Good job of answering that question HR!

So this "policy" precludes me for ringing up anyone I am friendly with?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 20, 2021)

I check out friends and family! I’ve never heard of this policy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 20, 2021)

sounds like someone was dating someone & gossip mill a running


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 20, 2021)

You can check out friends and family but not give them any special treatment (price changes, discounts, etc.)

if they were termed for that my guess is some kind of price change fraud was going on


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 20, 2021)

I checked with my ETL, SD, and HR about this.  I thought it was a policy, too.  A family member recently began working at Target so I wanted to be sure and was told by all three that this is not an issue and if it was  a policy, it isn't now.


----------



## SuperTarget (Aug 20, 2021)

Yeah definitely nothing preventing you from ringing someone up that is a family member or friend but obviously you have to follow team member discount guidelines and not be applying your team member discount to their transaction. Also making any other price adjustments or discounts to the transaction would be something AP would investigate as an internal case if it’s found to be a pattern. Don’t do anything that would draw attention to you though even if you aren’t doing anything inherently wrong. If they happen to go through your lane that’s one thing but if they are always seeking your lane or you are giving them direction to only go through your lane that may be hot water you don’t want to be in.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 20, 2021)

I was told we are not to check out our kids or spouse. Chances are they would be using our discount, so there is that. But friends? You can ring them out, but if you do any price overrides or whatever, expect to be watched by AP


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 20, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I was told we are not to check out our kids or spouse. Chances are they would be using our discount, so there is that.


Yes that’s true I forgot about that— you can’t ring anyone (including yourself, spouse, or dependents) who uses your discount


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yes that’s true I forgot about that— you can’t ring anyone (including yourself, spouse, or dependents) who uses your discount


You can ring yourself on SCO LoL


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2021)

Actually, you can't if you are the one who opened it.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 21, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Actually, you can't if you are the one who opened it.


True. I just tried this last week.

I think it came up as "a team member is coming to help you....".


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Actually, you can't if you are the one who opened it.


Yes you can I do it all the time just need another team member to put in their numbers and I’m good to go. LOL


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> True. I just tried this last week.
> 
> I think it came up as "a team member is coming to help you....".


All you need is for another team member to put in their numbers and your good to go.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 22, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> All you need is for another team member to put in their numbers and your good to go.


True but that just fools the system to thinking I didn't ring myself out.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 22, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> True but that just fools the system to thinking I didn't ring myself out.



No, the system changed to where the last person to enter their numbers on SCO is the one "logged in". You are allowed to ring yourself out on SCO


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Yes you can I do it all the time just need another team member to put in their numbers and I’m good to go. LOL


yes because then you are no longer the team member signed in to the self checkout …


----------

